# Hey MULLET HUNTER - Deer question?



## JCW

How many of those pesky crop eating deer have you killed lately? 
Is this the prime time to get them since its planting season and small plants / new growth is so vulnerable?


----------



## Try'n Hard

You looking for a fight?
He's most likely tired of "Deer Meat" 
Mullet's probably in the bay fishing for some "Fish Meat"


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I am actually curious about this. I know a friend who has a large farm, how would one get a permit to do this?


----------



## Fish N Tales

They issue them all the time here in South Georgia.....they're nuisance permits. It's not uncommon to shine a peanut field at night and see close to or over 100 deer in the field. They're everywhere. You call the dnr, they send a biologist out and if you can prove crop damage, I guess they issue one. They can shoot them at night, all year round.


----------



## JCW

Try'n Hard said:


> You looking for a fight?
> 
> 
> Nope, kinda grown out of the whole fighting thing, besides I'm just a little guy and MULLET is a mountain of a man! I'm just interested to see how many they kill. I hope he starts a running tally.


----------



## Dagwood

What do they do with all the deer they kill? I'll put my name in for one if it's legal. I haven't had any venison since last year.


----------



## jaster

Most of it stays where it falls. These are nusciance deer! He may be able to harvest some? I am sure his freezer stays full?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

They shoot em over here in Calhoun and Bay Co, and leave them laying there bc they have to. There was one field that they killed several rack bucks in velvet. They ruined the hunting for people around them.


----------



## Capt. Delynn

I hear in Alabama they have to leave them lay, but everyone I have been a part of in Florida, we could take the deer and give it away. We have to tag it on the ground then they want you to give it to a church group or needy family. Is a necessary evil that has to be done because the wildlife and fisheries management in Florida is what it is. Look at the red snapper management. Need I say more. Thousands of better choices in my opinion but who am I to argue with the all mighty higher ups. I just shake my head and say Red Snapper!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

At a hunting club meeting I shot my mouth off about the depridation permits and how the guys with them were killing club deer - wasting the meat, most were gut shooting them so they would run out of the field and into the woods to die..........had several farmers in the crowd that gently and nicely put me in my place. They told me how they were losing a potion of their crops and that the damage was taking away from them and their families. I felt bad..... then after they had killed about 20 does and several very nice bucks at night, they harvested their crops. THEN They planted a food plot and put a corn feeder in the corner of the fields and hunted them. I always thought that was wrong - they put out attractants to lure deer to the fields where they had claimed a hardship because of the same deer


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Craig we just now backing up to the planters, bout 45days away from turning the light on. Between all of us I will try and keep you updated... I'm just now trying to figure out how to say on the dry side of my paddle board and catch a trout.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard

Mmmmm trout meat!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JCW

Sweet Rig! Keep me posted on the crop eater crushing when u get around to it..


----------



## p3bowhunter

I have the same issue. I have land off of Wallace lake. Apparently there is a farmer with permits that butts up to my land. Not making accusations but have HEARD his son and local kids use them STRICTLY on mature bucks. If that's the case , then its def wrong. Way to many does in that area already


----------



## Try'n Hard

p3bowhunter said:


> I have the same issue. I have land off of Wallace lake. Apparently there is a farmer with permits that butts up to my land. Not making accusations but have HEARD his son and local kids use them STRICTLY on mature bucks. If that's the case , then its def wrong. Way to many does in that area already


When it happened to me - I did make the accusation! Was informed that ANY deer that ate their crop needed to be killed and since the big bucks were easy pickings at night and since I couldn't seem to kill anything but does anyway, they would take care of the bucks and they would leave me the does. Which was all fairly understandable until they put corn feeders up and started trying to attract them

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Plots going in the ground... Won't be long now!


----------



## JCW

What is the weapon of choice this year?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

JCW said:


> What is the weapon of choice this year?


Ya know Craig just shooting ill use the sako 300wsm. I will be swapping it up some. I'm really excited about my new deer pistol. I can't wait to shoot one with this thing, it's a 7mm08






it is a cannon!!


----------



## JCW

I like it!!!


----------



## auburn17

Do you shoot any of the fields on Dixonville Road up that way?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

auburn17 said:


> Do you shoot any of the fields on Dixonville Road up that way?


3 on Pinhook rd.


----------



## JCW

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Plots going in the ground... Won't be long now!


Big shrimpin, farmin in the AC with satellite radio!!


----------



## auburn17

MULLET HUNTER said:


> 3 on Pinhook rd.


10-4, I am in Pin Hook Hunting Club on Dixonville Road. The field that we border has the "deer spook" machine in it. I was curious as to how effective it was.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

auburn17 said:


> 10-4, I am in Pin Hook Hunting Club on Dixonville Road. The field that we border has the "deer spook" machine in it. I was curious as to how effective it was.


It is not at all....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Just got the call permits came in the mail today for the farmer with the big property. He said the deer are eating more cotton than anything and that he had a case of bullets on the way... We will hunt "shoot" starting this week.....:thumbsup: reports to follow!


----------



## saltgrass

mullet hunter said:


> just got the call permits came in the mail today for the farmer with the big property. He said the deer are eating more cotton than anything and that he had a case of bullets on the way... We will hunt "shoot" starting this week.....:thumbsup: Reports to follow!


 you got my number...


----------



## JCW

Smash um!!


----------



## Dagwood

I wish there were a better way to handle this situation. Seems like with all the technology out there, we could come up with some way to keep a deer out of a field of peanuts so they don't have to be slaughtered at night. I'm not bashing Mullet or the farmers. They have to do what they have to do to make a living for their families.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Tags in hand, sat from first dark til now and saw nothing. It's storming in Jay and the Radar isn't showing any relief I'm sure the deer are layed down. Heading to the house...


----------



## JCW

Damn tha luck! It's only a matter of time....


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Broke the ice tonight! They have been layed down most of the week due to storms... Well they moved tonight Killed 7 on one field, my partner killed 13 on another field "using night vision" we hunted for 3 hours.. 18 does and two small male deer....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dagwood

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Broke the ice tonight! They have been layed down most of the week due to storms... Well they moved tonight Killed 7 on one field, my partner killed 13 on another field "using night vision" we hunted for 3 hours.. 18 does and two small male deer....:thumbsup:


Congratulations?


----------



## John B.

No mercy. Smash them yard goats!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## JCW

20 in 3 hours is pretty sporty!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

JCW said:


> 20 in 3 hours is pretty sporty!


ATN Mars 6x they never know what hit them....


----------



## Drag Fever

Am I the only one that this makes sick to your stomach?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Drag Fever said:


> Am I the only one that this makes sick to your stomach?


Please do not wreck this thread. I understand that there are people that don't like what I do. Every year this topic is beat into the ground I'm not going to entertain your feelings. The government, lLil wayne, the crime rate, and gay marrage makes me sick to my stomach but I don't cry about it. Anything you can say has already been said for years and we are still protecting crops. So if you wish to continue to cry and bitch about this topic then start your own anti depradation thread. Thank you, respectfully Jeremy Cassady


----------



## smokin berlinet

runner said:


> I don't know who this mullet boy is, but he sounds like a trouble making boy!!! you are the most disrespectable BOY I have ever seen. this is a hunting forum and u stink it up by telling how many deer you kill at night. everyone knows this killing has to be done by the farmers. but for you to come on a hunting forum and brag about it is disgusting. you need to grow up little BOY. shooting them at night requires no hunting ability at all. you could have kept this bragging to yourself and you coherts. you are appalling in every way. bragging about it is so simple minded. I hope the children of these forum members don't read your thread. it could turn them against hunting forever. you are the trash I wipe off my shoes before I come in my house. and I think using night vision is illegal. grow up.


Go be a member on a baby forum. Dont bash people who are doing a deed for farmers. I dont want to read your crying post and im sure MH and most others dont want you ruining their threads... so please... go join baby center (its for crying)


----------



## John B.

runner said:


> I don't know who this mullet boy is, but he sounds like a trouble making boy!!! you are the most disrespectable BOY I have ever seen. this is a hunting forum and u stink it up by telling how many deer you kill at night. everyone knows this killing has to be done by the farmers. but for you to come on a hunting forum and brag about it is disgusting. you need to grow up little BOY. shooting them at night requires no hunting ability at all. you could have kept this bragging to yourself and you coherts. you are appalling in every way. bragging about it is so simple minded. I hope the children of these forum members don't read your thread. it could turn them against hunting forever. you are the trash I wipe off my shoes before I come in my house. and I think using night vision is illegal. grow up.


What a titty baby.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## fishinmedic

I'm a avid hunter and my wife's family are farmers. I can tell you that farmers loose a bunch of money to deer and hogs. It's a shame also of all the deer that get killed around farms. But on the same note, there are plenty out there and after a few nights, the deer start learning to eat elsewhere. I have done the family's deprivations permits here and the deer learn quick, at least for what I see anyways.


----------



## beeritself

runner said:


> and I think using night vision is illegal. grow up.



I'm going to go out a limb and assume that Jeremy is pretty well versed in the law...


----------



## JCW

beeritself said:


> I'm going to go out a limb and assume that Jeremy is pretty well versed in the law...


Exactly! and to be fair to Mullet Hunter,...he didn't come on here bragging about it. I had to coax him into it by starting a thread dedicated to his crop salvation efforts. 

Give me a shout if you need assistance herding wood goats Jeremy...


----------



## Blake R.

There are some seriously sore rectums in this thread.

Choot 'em!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

fishinmedic said:


> I'm a avid hunter and my wife's family are farmers. I can tell you that farmers loose a bunch of money to deer and hogs. It's a shame also of all the deer that get killed around farms. But on the same note, there are plenty out there and after a few nights, the deer start learning to eat elsewhere. I have done the family's deprivations permits here and the deer learn quick, at least for what I see anyways.


Very true, when the light comes on the deer bolt and you better be pretty good at shooting a running deer if you are gonna do any good. This is the reason that we have switched to night vision. The scopes are tax write offs and the deer typically don't move until after you have shot three to four times. They do wise up and we are really not putting a dent in the population. A couple of them boys are shooting thermal scopes that are upwards of $20,000


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

With all the hunting talk in other threads, as well as being cooped up in the house for the last few days from the rain I figured I would go see if anything was moving last night around 11:30. After a quick stop at the ole Walmart for some bullets I Started at the first field around 12:15 sitting in a plastic chair. I wasn't sitting there 20 minutes playing on Facebook when I looked out and saw three does at about 70 yards. I shot the first one and the other two never looked up, quickly bolted the gun and shot the other two. Sat that field for another 20 minutes and out pops a small buck with forked horns. Quickly shot him and decided to move to another field. Went to the second field in Cobb Town got situated in my chair, after about half hour two deer in separate corners of the field showed up I presume they were small bucks but I could not make out any horns. I shot the first then looked over for the second and it was running off the field so that one got away.i stayed in that field for another 30minutes and moved onto my last stop for the night. I pulled up to my spot and got out to head to my stand I glasses the field with the scope and saw two different set of deer way in the back corner of the field. I walked to the shooting house and climbed up. When I got settled in I looked out and counted 9 different deer in the field feeding on peanuts in different places. This was a larger field and the deer were feeding at different ranges. I picked out the closest bunch and started letting the 7-08 sing. After the smoke cleared I had shot another 4 deer in two separate groups. Really don't know if any were bucks "hope not" but over all it was a productive night for team farmer. I had a feeling that them deer were doing the same thing I was doing during the rain, and that was chomping at the bit to get out of the house. My theory paid off. 9 deer in about 3.5 hours ain't bad. I could have kept going but I was tired.


----------



## kandv2000

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> They shoot em over here in Calhoun and Bay Co, and leave them laying there bc they have to. There was one field that they killed several rack bucks in velvet. They ruined the hunting for people around them.


Florida does not require them to be left anymore. That's why they issue tags. The tags just have to be used if the deer leaves the property for processing. Anyone who just leaves them laying now is just wasteful.


----------



## Dagwood

Were the does still pregnant or did they have fawns?


----------



## John B.

Hell yeah! Drop the hammer on them goats!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## fishinmedic

Dagwood said:


> Were the does still pregnant or did they have fawns?


My experience is that it's too early for fawns. Around here anyways. Usually they are pregnant.


----------



## JCW

Get um Boy!


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

kandv2000 said:


> Florida does not require them to be left anymore. That's why they issue tags. The tags just have to be used if the deer leaves the property for processing. Anyone who just leaves them laying now is just wasteful.


 Thank you for the info. The people last year in Calhoun County and Bay County killed several nice bucks and left em laying. Im just glad I dont have to hunt where they do the deer deprivation. Do yall have succesfull hunts during hunting season Mullet Hunter


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

WACKEM&STACKEM! said:


> Thank you for the info. The people last year in Calhoun County and Bay County killed several nice bucks and left em laying. Im just glad I dont have to hunt where they do the deer deprivation. Do yall have succesfull hunts during hunting season Mullet Hunter


I don't deer hunt usually, but yes there are some very successful clubs in the area, as most clubs in Jay/Chumuckla area are. I'm sure it has some affect on the quality deer it has to, but people continue to kill some very nice bucks every year in those parts during deer season.


----------



## Outside9

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I don't deer hunt usually, but yes there are some very successful clubs in the area, as most clubs in Jay/Chumuckla area are. I'm sure it has some affect on the quality deer it has to, but people continue to kill some very nice bucks every year in those parts during deer season.


Do you shoot off several farmers fields or just one? Just curious how many acers you are keeping an eye on. Do you see a decrease in those fields from one year to the next?

Ever get pulled over by the FWC thinking you are illegal?


----------



## gastonfish

I said I wouldn’t get pulled into this 
1st of all I have participated in Depredation efforts so I do understand both sides here. Though I didn’t like doing it I did feel it was my duty to the land owner. This was also my hunting property and thankfully it is now a clover hay field and no longer has the need for the depredation tags. I never felt it was anything to brag about because it IS NOT. I am thankful to all the farmers out there and as an avid outdoorsman am thankful for the opportunity to be able to hunt and have great respect for all animals including Whitetail deer.
Not trying to wreck you thread as you stated but such a controversial topic as this really should have been discussed by a private message if you few didn’t want VALID opinions from others here on the forum. I feel this so called thread has taken a very distasteful turn. We all know it has to be done but you can do it and respect the wildlife. You should also respect the others from the forum.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Outside9 said:


> Do you shoot off several farmers fields or just one? Just curious how many acers you are keeping an eye on. Do you see a decrease in those fields from one year to the next?
> 
> Ever get pulled over by the FWC thinking you are illegal?


Shoot for several farmers, about 2500acres of cropland total. If anything we see more deer from year to year as far as numbers. I have had buddy's stopped before but just for con station they were not checked. Prior to deprivation shooting the shooter must call in where he will be hunting, who will be participating, and what type vehicle the shoots will be in. And yes I do realize that it in by no way is it hunting, or sportsman like to shoot nuisance deer at night, but it sure is fun and it helps out the farmers. If it were up to me I would shoot only does, but he bucks eat crops too...


----------



## gastonfish

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Shoot for several farmers, about 2500acres of cropland total. If anything we see more deer from year to year as far as numbers. I have had buddy's stopped before but just for con station they were not checked. Prior to deprivation shooting the shooter must call in where he will be hunting, who will be participating, and what type vehicle the shoots will be in. And yes I do realize that it in by no way is it hunting, or sportsman like to shoot nuisance deer at night, but it sure is fun and it helps out the farmers. If it were up to me I would shoot only does, but he bucks eat crops too...


 Why does the state not allow you to harvest the animal for food or donate the meat to those in need (As the case in Florida)? I think most here would have a better appreciation of what you are doing for the farmers if this were the case.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

gastonfish said:


> Why does the state not allow you to harvest the animal for food or donate the meat to those in need (As the case in Florida)? I think most here would have a better appreciation of what you are doing for the farmers if this were the case.


I'm in Florida for the most part. We do not harvest mainly because it will damage the crops driving out in the fields to recover the carcuses, and frankly in not gonna drag a deer 50yrds let alone 200yrds through a knee high cotton filed in the middle of July.


----------



## Outside9

Thanks, I was just curious how it worked.


----------



## fla_scout

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I'm in Florida for the most part. We do not harvest mainly because it will damage the crops driving out in the fields to recover the carcuses, and frankly in not gonna drag a deer 50yrds let alone 200yrds through a knee high cotton filed in the middle of July.


That I have an issue with Jeremy. Can you take someone with you that wants or needs the meat with you and let them walk 200 yards to get it? Just asking since I am sure someone would like to recover and process the deer. Not busting your balls just curious since I would make the walk (with snake leggings) and I'm sure others would as well.

Heck my freezer is dang near empty since I gave away 3 of the 4 deer I killed last year to folks (family and friends) that needed it worse. I kind of wished I would have kept 2 of them but didn't realize I was going to run into a dry spell toward the end of the year unless I killed a spike or cowhorn.


----------



## gastonfish

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I'm in Florida for the most part. We do not harvest mainly because it will damage the crops driving out in the fields to recover the carcuses, and frankly in not gonna drag a deer 50yrds let alone 200yrds through a knee high cotton filed in the middle of July.


Thanks for clearing that up ....That is all we need to know


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

runner said:


> usually people like the mullet boy has some self esteem problems. this is not the place to discuss night hunting where the meat is wasted. there are people starving in this country. this site is for hunters to discuss hunting not killing and let the meat rot. as for the mullet boy and his buddy that wanted him to post this trash on a hunting site. have either one of you ever heard of outta site outta mind. oh yea gottem tonight I got 10 and my buddy got 13. we use super ultra cammo deflected multiple , reflecting, sun screen, ditto processing, iamabutt night vision. yes the farmers have to do this killing, but does the mullet boy have to post it. I think not. but boys with small problems have to build themselves up. children of the members here, please don't let this turn you against hunting, just remember if the mullet boy would have kept his mouth shut , this would be a better world. just remember mullet boy , fawns have not been born around here so when u kill a doe you just killed 3 maybe 4 deer. do you have kids, I hope they are proud of you. I am surprised you have not taken this post down, but you are not like that are you, once a bragging boy always a bragging boy.
> .



No one can really take you seriously with this being your second post. I do believe the first one was in this very same thread. When you get well established her then maybe we can pay attention to you and actually listen to what you have to say. However as a professional I must say it is obvious that you know who I am, it is also obvious that you have expirence being someone that you are not... And yes I am still your friend..... Jesus loves you:thumbsup:


----------



## Telum Pisces

runner said:


> because you bring to much heat with you big mouth.


You sure have a big mouth yourself! :whistling:


----------



## BigRed38

The lack of grammar and punctuation is so confusing!!!!! Sorry lol


----------



## 192

http://youtu.be/gmzHF4vaDi0

This about covers it:thumbsup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat

runner said:


> LOL you make me laugh. so if i haven't posted 100 times no one takes me seriously. boy where did you go to school. i have enjoyed reading this hunting forum for over 5 and a half years. never needed to post till now. you disgust me and any hunter with ethics. well established for what?? your just a jerk and cant help it. mullet hunter(LOL) do you even know where mullet feed ?? they are bottom feeders. kinda like you. you are a professional what????? JERK that sounds about right. don't bring jesus into this he loves everyone even YOU. i don't know you nor do i want to know you. hunters out there don't be afraid to tell this boy what you think!! by the way i think the florida game and fish commission will be getting in touch with you. if nothing else just to talk to you. maybe the farmer too and maybe he might get someone else to do his killing because you bring to much heat with you big mouth.


Did Jeremy take you to jail some time in the past. You seem pretty buthurt!


----------



## Dagwood

I don't take runner seriously. He comes across as a kid with lots of time on his hands and wants to stir things up. I may not agree totally with the depridation program, but I understand why it's done. A new member on this forum that wants to establish some sort of reputation and become a contributing member doesn't spew crap on his first posts like he did.


----------



## gastonfish

It has to be done, if not by Jeremy someone else. Don't in any way think he is a bad guy and it would be great if there was some way that members of this forum could benefit from the deer that have been killed. Or could help in donating the meet to those in need. I would like to offer to assist Jeremy in Removing the deer killed in these Depredation visits and i am sure others would also. I will even help or process myself the deer at my skinning rack. I don't need it for myself but putting it out there for those who may. What a great opportunity to help those who would love to have some fresh venison Jeremy. Just hate to see the meat go to waste.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I would go pick up a bunch and help process for one each time and give the rest away. I much prefer venison but haven't had too much since I've moved here


----------



## gastonfish

I will even supply the Ice to ice it down after they are cleaned and Quartered


----------



## bigbulls

The state sets the laws for these permits and leaving the deer in the field does not constitute wanton wasting of a deer under these permits. 

The problem with actually recovering that many deer and taking them to be processed is that if you remove the deer from the field they must be tagged with one of the "legal deer" tags that the fwc issues and it must remain on the deer until processed in order to be legal. The fwc only issues so many at a time. I wish they would just do away with that tag system and allow the shooters to take the deer so they aren't wasted. I can't see how it makes a difference to the state if the deer go in the back of a truck or are left in the field if they are already dead. 

The only way to legally get around this is to actually process the deer in the field and leave the carcass in the field. The heads and capes of all bucks must stay in the field. Talking the head and cape of a buck is illegal.

The farmers/land owners can designate as many assistants as they wish to shoot their fields by simply giving permission and a copy of the permit. The farmer is not required to do the shooting.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

bigbulls said:


> The state sets the laws for these permits and leaving the deer in the field does not constitute wanton wasting of a deer under these permits.
> 
> The problem with actually recovering that many deer and taking them to be processed is that if you remove the deer from the field they must be tagged with one of the "legal deer" tags that the fwc issues and it must remain on the deer until processed in order to be legal. The fwc only issues so many at a time. I wish they would just do away with that tag system and allow the shooters to take the deer so they aren't wasted. I can't see how it makes a difference to the state if the deer go in the back of a truck or are left in the field if they are already dead.
> 
> The only way to legally get around this is to actually process the deer in the field and leave the carcass in the field. The heads and capes of all bucks must stay in the field. Talking the head and cape of a buck is illegal.
> 
> The farmers/land owners can designate as many assistants as they wish to shoot their fields by simply giving permission and a copy of the permit. The farmer is not required to do the shooting.




This ^^^^^^^ I shoot for several different farmers, most farm hands also shoot for their boss. The farmer delegates who gets the tags and I'm not the lucky guy. I could probably get a metal tag here and there "have in the past" but most farmers are given a certain number of tags to fill by how much land they are protecting when they are granted the permit to shoot the property initially. When the farm hands or whomever the farmer that apples for the tags gives the metal tags out and they are all used up the farmer doesn't usually bother with getting more tags. I only get a copy of the permits from the farmers, If I had tags to harvest the meat then you guys would be more than welcome to clear the fields when we are done shooting for the night. If I leave a field and you go and drag out the deer and get caught then you are gonna cause big problems between the farmer, myself, and more importantly FWC will revoke the permit which will eventually cost the farmer $$$ in crop damage.

To give you an idea of what I mean when I say "damage" and $$$ my very good friend has a field that is 11acres of peanuts he thought he would scare the deer away with his golf cart and the motion deer scaring devices that are solar powered with flashing lights and noises. He turned in crop damage reports to his insurance on the field alone to the tune of $42,000.00 video documented weekly of crop loss that was peanuts, fertilizer, herbicide, hydro injections, and spray costs for the 11acres. That people ain't a drop in the bucket to some of the 200acre fields. Now you see why farmers do not like deer in their fields and have no problem shooting them. Bulls said it right but the state regulates it how they want it, I wish that they would do away wit the metal tags and let a harvest group come along and feed the hungry with all the meat that goes to waste. It is not my, nor is it the decision of the farmers, it is the states rules. A buddy that I shoot with "no names" and on of the bigger farmers that we shoot for went on a hunt with three farm hands one night and picked up 31 deer from one night with two shooters in Chumuckla. The deer were all tagged and sent to be processed through FWC, those deer went to the ones that needed it to survive. I'm not real sure how it all worked out but I do know that there were biologist from the state on site for the night. That happened at the beginning of this year. Hope this helps explain it better.

BTW this was from 2009:
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/uw356


----------



## Outside9

I have not read every post in this thread so if it came up already, well sorry.

This is what kills me. Why doesn't the state manage the Northwest Region of Florida different during deer season and open up more antlerless deer opportunities for hunters on Blackwater and other public lands? I hunt private property and we get antlerless deer permits that allow us to shoot them during the season.


----------



## Dagwood

of what I mean when I say "damage" and $$$ my very good friend has a field that is 11acres of peanuts he thought he would scare the deer away with his golf cart and the motion deer scaring devices that are solar powered with flashing lights and noises. He turned in crop damage reports to his insurance on the field alone to the tune of $42,000.00 video documented weekly of crop loss that was peanuts, fertilizer, herbicide, hydro injections, and spray costs for the 11acres.

$42,000 on 11 acres? That's almost $4,000 per acre per year. I may have to get in the peanut business and let the deer enjoy the buffet.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Dagwood said:


> of what I mean when I say "damage" and $$$ my very good friend has a field that is 11acres of peanuts he thought he would scare the deer away with his golf cart and the motion deer scaring devices that are solar powered with flashing lights and noises. He turned in crop damage reports to his insurance on the field alone to the tune of $42,000.00 video documented weekly of crop loss that was peanuts, fertilizer, herbicide, hydro injections, and spray costs for the 11acres.
> 
> $42,000 on 11 acres? That's almost $4,000 per acre per year. I may have to get in the peanut business and let the deer enjoy the buffet.


There was very little profit made after it was turned back over to the insurance agency. And yes there is big money in farming, government subsidiary's are huge and just about everything you buy is a tax write off like "night vision scope, and rifles.....


----------



## deersniper270

Saw about 10 deer in a cotton field near my house feeding at 3:30pm yesterday. I could see them doing some damage if they are brave enough to come out that early and only 400 yards from the hwy. 

I wish I could do some depredation hunting on a few fields my cousin owns but I was lucky enough to get the cousin that doesn't believe in shooting deer. It'd be awesome to have a night vision scope setup and there are plenty of deer to put down.


----------



## submariner

First I have more than 1 post. the realization that someone is shooting 20+ deer a night and the meat is going to waste makes me sad and disappointed. In that others want to read about it and say what a great thing it is and wish they could do it makes me wonder. If the farmers need it to realize a profit - ok. If the people doing it are doing to help the farmer - OK If they are doing it to kill something then not OK- To brag about- not OK Just my opinion


----------



## hjorgan

In Dallas Co Alabama we can shoot 2 deer a day, for the entire season. Oct through Jan if you primitive weapon hunt. With that, the deer are still devastating cotton and absolutely laying bare some peanut fields. Have a friend who farms and runs a commercial deer hunting operation. They still have to shoot depredation permits to stay ahead of the critters. Deer learn that feeding in fields, even at night is bad medicine. Those that learn, live longer. Of course this probably translates into them avoiding food plots too.

In Sumpter County years ago, the soybean farmers had propane cannons that went off every 30 minutes or so. They were supposed to spook the deer. After a while, the deer ignored them. During the hunting season, you could shoot a deer in the field and the others wouldn't even look up from feeding. The cannons didn't work.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

submariner said:


> First I have more than 1 post. the realization that someone is shooting 20+ deer a night and the meat is going to waste makes me sad and disappointed. In that others want to read about it and say what a great thing it is and wish they could do it makes me wonder. If the farmers need it to realize a profit -"Yes they do need it to break even" ok. If the people doing it are doing to help the farmer - Yes we do it to help the farmerOK If they are doing it to kill something then not OK We get bored and it is fun to shoot a running target for a good reasonTo brag about- not OK "With all due respect, Someone ask me how my deer shooting for depridation was going this year and requested a running tally don't like it don't click the link" Just my opinion


 Opinions are like buttholes, we all have one, and they all stink.....

This is why I shoot depridation:


----------



## flukedaddy

mullet hunter said:


> opinions are like buttholes, we all have one, and they all stink.....
> 
> this is why i shoot depridation:
> View attachment 93689


 
farm life!!!! +1


----------



## Az-Vic

I would think a wildlife depredation professional like you, could at least spell the deed correctly?....d-e-p-r-e-d-a-t-i-o-n.


----------



## deersniper270

submariner said:


> First I have more than 1 post. the realization that someone is shooting 20+ deer a night and the meat is going to waste makes me sad and disappointed. In that others want to read about it and say what a great thing it is and wish they could do it makes me wonder. If the farmers need it to realize a profit - ok. If the people doing it are doing to help the farmer - OK If they are doing it to kill something then not OK- To brag about- not OK Just my opinion


If you get tags you can take the meat. I wouldn't just shoot to shoot. It would let me get my meat and during deer season maybe I could let a few spikes and four points go in Blackwater.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Az-Vic said:


> I would think a wildlife depredation professional like you, could at least spell the deed correctly?....d-e-p-r-e-d-a-t-i-o-n.


That's funny right there.... I ain't had much schooling don't ya see... Apple did it to me.....


----------



## submariner

MULLET HUNTER said:


> That's funny right there.... I ain't had much schooling don't ya see... Apple did it to me.....


Based upon your posts I don't see education as the issue

"Opinions are like buttholes, we all have one, and they all stink.....

This is why I shoot depridation:" 

Not agreeing is one thing, but you should at least respect the right for some one to voice it


----------



## submariner

deersniper270 said:


> If you get tags you can take the meat. I wouldn't just shoot to shoot. It would let me get my meat and during deer season maybe I could let a few spikes and four points go in Blackwater.


I agree with you. I have no problem if they didn't let the deer rot in the field. I wonder what the general public would think if they knew, "people" (not hunters) were shoot 20+ deer and letting them rot in the field !


----------



## bigbulls

Maybe all of those anti hunting vegans and vegetarian nut jobs would just stop eating all together, shrivel up and die knowing that they contribute to the cruel deaths of so many beautiful animals.:thumbup:


----------



## JCW

bigbulls said:


> Maybe all of those anti hunting vegans and vegetarian nut jobs would just stop eating all together, shrivel up and die knowing that they contribute to the cruel deaths of so many beautiful animals.:thumbup:


I love it....That's some good stuff big bulls!


----------



## submariner

Not sure what side of the thread you are on. I have hunted ( and still hunt) for over 50 years- My issue is that the meat is being left in the field to rot. I like venison and see that was a waste. If you are referring to the general public, I agree. If they knew how the nuisance hunting were being conducted and the waste- Yes they would demand some unreasonable action

QUOTE=bigbulls;1342082]Maybe all of those anti hunting vegans and vegetarian nut jobs would just stop eating all together, shrivel up and die knowing that they contribute to the cruel deaths of so many beautiful animals.:thumbup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## hyco

do you voice the same out rage over the guy who shoots a squirrel getting into his garden, maybe a rabbit. do you throw back a snapper out of season just to die/feed the dolphins? its all wasted food for someone but it happens. is it because it's a deer?


----------



## John B.

hyco said:


> do you voice the same out rage over the guy who shoots a squirrel getting into his garden, maybe a rabbit. do you throw back a snapper out of season just to die/feed the dolphins? its all wasted food for someone but it happens. is it because it's a deer?


X2

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## submariner

Actually I am not against nuisance hunts, I am against wasting deer for no reason. With a little effort the deer could be used for food. The FWC program allows for the deer killed to be processed and used for food. Shooting one squirrel or even one deer and not using them- not an issue with me but 20+ a night, leave them to rot in the field and then brag about - I don't hunt things I don't expect to eat. I don't fish for fish I can't keep. As far as letting small snapper to go to be eaten by sharks or flipper- at least they are not going to rot in the field.


----------



## hyco

eaten by a coyote(fox,****,possum) or eaten by a shark?.is there a difference?


----------



## bigbulls

submariner said:


> Not sure what side of the thread you are on. I have hunted ( and still hunt) for over 50 years- My issue is that the meat is being left in the field to rot. I like venison and see that was a waste. If you are referring to the general public, I agree. If they knew how the nuisance hunting were being conducted and the waste- Yes they would demand some unreasonable action


I'm not on either side. It was a joke aimed at tree hugging nut jobs hoping they would all just silently fade away.




> Actually I am not against nuisance hunts, I am against wasting deer for no reason.


The problem with this whole thing is that the FWC allows you to shoot as many deer as you want with or with out the tags but with out the tags you can't remove them from the field legally. The land owners can get more tags but they only issue so many at a time. The problem is how the law restricts the use of the dead deer. So long as you have the permit to crop dep shoot in your possession the tag seems pretty pointless to me. It isn't logical to require tags be on the deer if you have the permit to shoot them legally. The permit is just like having a hunting license. You don't have to tag the deer during hunting season because you purchased a hunting license. The hunting license is your "tag" in Florida for you to transport the deer to your house... so should the crop dep permit be.


----------



## JCW

submariner said:


> Actually I am not against nuisance hunts, I am against wasting deer for no reason. .


It's a strategic move by the farmers to lower the nitrogen bill on next years fertilizer cost!


----------

